# تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون بالموقع 1- water hammer arrestors



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

كنت قد كتبت موضوعي الاول بنفس الإسم
ولكني رايت أن أضعها كسلسلة حتى أسهل المتابعة
وستكون البداية بالمطرقة المائية WHA
وسأضع نفس الموضوع هنا 
على أن أقوم بكتابة بقية المواضيع كل على حده


موضوعي الأول :تصميم مالم يصممه المصممون بالموقع


----------



## الدكة (19 أبريل 2010)

نحن بإنتظار ابداعاتك يابش مهندس

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد هاشم (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وانا في الحقيقة محتاج الى موضوع تصاميم المطرقة المائية... ونحن بانتظار تنزيل الموضوع ... مع خالص تقديري


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## mohamedbadawy (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل و مطلوب فى السوق يا ريت تبدأ فى اسرع وقت


----------



## aati badri (21 أبريل 2010)

mohamedbadawy قال:


> موضوع جميل و مطلوب فى السوق يا ريت تبدأ فى اسرع وقت


 
الأخوة عماد ومحمد 
آآآآآآآآآآآآآسف لم أكن واضح بما فيه الكفاية
فقط عليك أن تضغط الرابط أدناه وهو موجود في المشاركة الأولى
فينفتح موضوع المطرقة المائية

موضوعي الأول :تصميم مالم يصممه المصممون بالموقع


----------



## حسام محمد (22 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر يا معلم 
موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## wafeq (31 مارس 2011)

فين الموضوع يابشمندس


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (31 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية 
وشكرا لك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 مارس 2011)

thankxxxxxxxx


----------



## damenead (24 فبراير 2012)

عندي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه
لقد وضعت المطرقة المائية في نهاية خط المياه الباردة في الحمامات مع انه يجب وضعه قبل نهاية اخر فيكستشر هل ستحدث مشكلة كبيرة ادا لم اغيره؟؟ الرجاء الاجابة


----------



## damenead (24 فبراير 2012)

عندي سؤال ارجو الاجابة عليه
لقد وضعت المطرقة المائية في نهاية خط المياه الباردة في الحمامات مع انه يجب وضعه قبل نهاية اخر فيكستشر هل ستحدث مشكلة كبيرة ادا لم اغيره؟؟ الرجاء الاجابة


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ياسر حسن (27 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

